# Fish from my 125litre



## Fred Dulley (8 Jan 2008)

*Tank shot*














*Bleeding Heart Tetra*





*Rosy Tetra*





*Congo Tetra*





*Yellow Tail Congo Tetra (quite rare)*









*Pentazona Barb*









*Cardinal Tetra*

















*Harlequin Rasbora*


----------



## Moss Man (8 Jan 2008)

Nice tank and fish Fred.

The fish look great with that big Echinodors as a backdrop.


----------



## Fred Dulley (8 Jan 2008)

Thanks Mike


----------



## TDI-line (18 Jan 2008)

Some lovely pics there, very nice.


----------



## Themuleous (18 Jan 2008)

Nice fish Fred, I really must keep congo tetras at some stage.


----------



## Fred Dulley (18 Jan 2008)

Thank you both.
Yeah Sam, they're lovely


----------

